# rockler 20% off sale 'LEG-UP' PANEL LIFTER



## jack1

I still say you shoulda gotten a Milwaukee panel saw like mine…


----------



## jack1

;0)


----------



## JoeLyddon

Looks good, David!

Anything to make it easier on your back is worth every penny!

You did good!

Thank you.


----------



## patron

well* jack*
all i have right now is a *big* shop floor
(and a small cluttered existing one)
when the shop is done
a panel saw is a good idea

you got that right *joe*


----------



## REK

Good buy Mister, I don't even have room for a ply wood panel in my shop 
So the guy at the hard wood store takes pity on me and cuts my panels for me.


----------



## KOVA

*DAVID PURCHASE VERY GOOD!! Enjoy it ;-D*


----------



## lanwater

I hve been looking at that for a while but never bought it.
I didn't how well it works.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## stefang

Good review David. I can only handle half sheets in my shop, but such a device would make even them easier to handle. Now you can build that plywood boat so you can sail over here to visit us in Norway!


----------



## ellen35

David, you are quite the bargain hunter!
I'm really pleased you got that panel lifter. Your back probably is too!
Now get to work!
Ellen


----------



## patron

geez

it's only 5:30 am here

i need more coffee


----------



## SPalm

Good Morning David,

Also that biscuit measure thingy is kind of neat. 
Guess I could make one, but I like that one. 
And it is blue.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## patron

morning *steve*

at $2.99 it sure is hard to beat
pushing in the shoe of the biscuit jointer
to measure the tooth of the blade for depth
and width is tedious and the blade is sharp

i just noticed that the thingy
has a center hash mark place too
great for 90 deg. butt joints
as it will tell you if the rail is to narrow for the biscuit


----------



## woodsmithshop

you will like the panel lifter, I built my own on the end of my infeed table, it was just too hard to lay a full sheet of 3/4 ply down without dropping it.


----------

